
Quantum – Open journal for quantum science - mathgenius
http://quantum-journal.org/papers/
======
da-bacon
Very excited to see this because it is a big step in a community (quantum
computing/info) taking control back of the peer review process from for-profit
(and to a smaller degree non-profit society-based) journals. The challenge
will be in how the larger cs/physics community sees it, but I don't think you
can figure that out without trying.

------
JadeNB
I had some difficulty finding anything about Quantum that wasn't from their
web site. For example, I had no idea whether or not it's a legitimate, or a
vanity, journal. (I am not a physicist, so looking at authors' names is no use
to me.)

A bit of DDG'ing turned up the Reddit
[https://www.reddit.com/r/quantumjournal](https://www.reddit.com/r/quantumjournal)
, which had a broken link to a Physics Today article
([https://www.reddit.com/r/quantumjournal/comments/5c3zzb/arti...](https://www.reddit.com/r/quantumjournal/comments/5c3zzb/article_on_quantum_in_physics_today))
that I think was supposed to point to
[http://physicstoday.scitation.org/do/10.1063/PT.5.2050/full](http://physicstoday.scitation.org/do/10.1063/PT.5.2050/full)
.

~~~
jessriedel
This is my field. The editors and steering committee members are very
respectable and have set a new standard for transparency in founding a
journal. If you select "Top posts"/"all time" on the subreddit, you can see
them do their best to gather feedback from the (very fractured) community.

"Code of conduct for Quantum?"

"Should Quantum accept all correct papers or judge for quality?"

"Terms and conditions of Quantum. Feedback appreciated!"

"Should open data be a requirement for publication in Quantum?"

[https://www.reddit.com/r/quantumjournal/top/?sort=top&t=all](https://www.reddit.com/r/quantumjournal/top/?sort=top&t=all)

The second one, in particular, is worth reading through.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/quantumjournal/comments/50lucs/shou...](https://www.reddit.com/r/quantumjournal/comments/50lucs/should_quantum_accept_all_correct_papers_or_judge/)

The publication fee ($215) is optional and far-and-away the lowest among open-
access quantum info journals (all others > $1k).

[http://imgur.com/a/Mf86p](http://imgur.com/a/Mf86p)

[https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10100919693768184&se...](https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10100919693768184&set=p.10100919693768184&type=3&theater)

ArXiv overlay journals are a very promising idea, but they have been slow to
develop. Watching all the work that went into launching Quantum gave me a new
appreciation for how hard this is. Time will tell whether it succeeds as a
journal and, more importantly, actually has an impact on the journal
ecosystem. But it's definitely a valiant attempt.

~~~
JadeNB
Thank you for this very detailed response and roadmap to evaluating the
journal. I was hoping to get a response from someone who could speak from a
position of expertise, and, as usual, HN delivers.

